# First/Business class flights



## mthake (Jan 6, 2013)

So, we're considering upgrading to first class on future trips.  I do not have any points available.  

What are the tricks to acquire first class tickets?


----------



## linsj (Jan 6, 2013)

Buy them. 

United sometimes offers upgrades for money when you book or check in. No guarantee you'll get the offer. I don't know if other airlines do this or not.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2013)

Get a credit card for the airline you want to use, and use it for EVERYTHING. Gas, groceries, business expenses, other airfares, loan payments, charitable contributions. Absolutely everywhere that will accept it, then be sure to pay 100% of the balance every month. You'll be surprised how fast those miles will add up if you do this. In a year, it's possible to get one or more free domestic tickets or upgrades on the long hauls.

Good Luck!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 6, 2013)

Find a great credit card offer that provides enough miles to get the job done when you purchase a coach priced ticket.

I did that with an offer partnered with British Airways.  Got a card personally plus one for the LLC we own.  I got 50k miles for each after meeting the spending requirements.

I ended up spending $1,900 for a r/t ticket that was WT+ (coach enhanced) to Kenya and true first class home.  The value of the ticket had I paid for it outright the way it was booked would have been over $10k.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 6, 2013)

Check these sites. 

http://www.frugaltravelguy.com/

http://www.thepointsguy.com/

Lots of great ideas


----------



## Jimster (Jan 7, 2013)

*Ticket*

You can always buy one. First class Ord to BKK prices a bit under $20,000
:rofl:   But if you become a1k, you will get several system wide upgrades and there is no copay


----------



## Kay H (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't have a miles cc but I am flying alone on friday and I got an email from US Air stating that there may be available 1st class seats on my flight and I can request 1 for a fee.  Will get an  email 2 days before flight letting me know if I got one.  Never flew 1st class before.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 7, 2013)

mthake said:


> So, we're considering upgrading to first class on future trips.  I do not have any points available.
> 
> What are the tricks to acquire first class tickets?



If you are not a frequent traveler, you are only going to get into first class by buying a first class ticket - either directly for cash or by cashing in miles you have accumulated in your account (such as via credit card purchases).

When there are available first class seats, airlines offer upgrades to their frequent flyers who have attained priority status, not to casual or infrequent flyers.  They do that specifically to make their flying their airline attractive to people who fly most frequently.


----------



## gvic (Jan 8, 2013)

Great website where the "Experts" gossip...  http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/index.php


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 8, 2013)

Buying them is usually an awful value.  They're usually 4-6 times as much as a coach flight.  A bigger seat, and a meal (sometimes) isn't worth that.  If it's $200 for a one hour flight in coach, it might be $1000 for First Class (and with no meal).  Is a bigger seat worth $800 for an hour?

If you're booking a flight with miles, First Class is usually just twice as many miles.  Depending on the length of the flight, it might be worth doing that.

Upgrading with miles is much less attractive than it used to be.  Usually there are copays, an when you combine that with the value of the miles and the price you already paid for the coach ticket, it's usually much better to just book the First Class ticket with miles in the first place.

If you're a frequent flyer with the airline (usually 25k flown miles per year or more), you can often get "space available" upgrades for free or fairly cheap.  That's the best way, but you only get that status if you're truly a frequent flyer.  With the lowest status tier, upgrades are often rare, because upgrades are usually prioritized based on status.

Some airlines do offer paid upgrades if they still have seats available during check-in.  This can be one of the most economical ways, but it's far from guaranteed.

Once in a great while, an airline will have what's called an operational upgrade.  This happens when they've oversold coach (which they routinely do, but usually some percent of people don't make the flight) and they have seats available in First Class.  They'll make room for people in coach by moving some people up to First Class.  They'll usually pick their most elite flyers (those who have flown the most miles, who have spent the most, or who have status with partner airlines).  I've had that happen once, out of hundreds of flights (and I had top tier status on a partner airline).


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 8, 2013)

There are sources for less expensive international business/first seats by purchasing tickets from companies that resell award seats. I get emails from a couple groups that do this on a regular basis, and some of the prices are quite reasonable. Of course, you wouldn't earn any miles or status on the airline for that flight and you should double check the airlines policy on usage of award seats prior to paying of them. 

But as others have said, without existing status for the available upgrades or using points/miles to obtain award seats yourself, there really isn't a secret about getting upgrades consistently. 

And, if you're referring to domestic US travel, in my opinion it's almost never worth paying for the upgrade (5+ hr flights perhaps). I pay for United's Economy Plus (or the similar AA or Delta program) domestically to get a few extra inches of space, but that's about all I think is worthwhile, though I will always strive to fly business to Europe for obvious reasons.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 8, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> There are sources for less expensive international business/first seats by purchasing tickets from companies that resell award seats. I get emails from a couple groups that do this on a regular basis, and some of the prices are quite reasonable. Of course, you wouldn't earn any miles or status on the airline for that flight and you should double check the airlines policy on usage of award seats prior to paying of them.




AFIK, this is not permitted. If they find out, you can be SOL. 

This for example is Delta's rule and all the others I deal with are similar.

"Miles may be redeemed for Award Tickets in the name of passengers other than the SkyMiles member, but Award Tickets are nontransferable once issued. Members are prohibited from selling or bartering Award Tickets."

No clue how the companies who resell them get them but I wouldn't chance it. 

Cheers


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 8, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Buying them is usually an awful value.  They're usually 4-6 times as much as a coach flight.  A bigger seat, and a meal (sometimes) isn't worth that.  If it's $200 for a one hour flight in coach, it might be $1000 for First Class (and with no meal).  Is a bigger seat worth $800 for an hour?



For me it's generally an economic decision.  I can get more work done in business or first class than in coach, so if the difference fare is less than the added amount of revenue I can generate, I get the more expensive ticket.

That's also one reason why I maintain my FF status on Alaska - at the least I can almost always get an emergency exit or bulkhead row seat, which makes ti possible for me to get some work done.  (It's virtually impossible for me to use my laptop computer productively in an ordinary coach seat.). 

***

I just keep my eye open to alternatives when I'm booking my flights.  A few weeks ago MSP to SEA FC on Delta was only $120 more than coach. So that was what I booked.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 8, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> AFIK, this is not permitted. If they find out, you can be SOL.
> 
> This for example is Delta's rule and all the others I deal with are similar.
> 
> ...



That's why I mentioned checking the airline policy. But, keep in mind that these companies have been around for a long time and that wouldn't be without some success. Since you're able to gift award tickets to others, this is very hard for the airlines to enforce. And, it's definitely a way for those who want to save on business/first travel and are flexible with their dates. I haven't needed to buy one of these tickets myself, but I know people who have and there have been no problems (so far). Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 8, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I just keep my eye open to alternatives when I'm booking my flights. A few weeks ago MSP to SEA FC on Delta was only $120 more than coach. So that was what I booked.


Yep, it happens like that once in a while, but it's pretty rare.

It's a bit more common with mileage redemptions.  ALWAYS look at First Class when redeeming miles.  I can't count how many times I haven't found any coach saver awards (25k) and the only coach option was the higher 50k awards, but First Class had saver availability at 50k miles.  Same miles (and sometimes slightly less with some airlines!), but you get to ride up front.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 8, 2013)

*First class*

The people who fly first class are of two types.   First, there is the frequent flyer especially the ones that know the system.  Second, the business people or wealthy people who can afford to pay the prices and dont care what the price is.  The OP is neither of these.  If he wants to be the former, then my advise is to do what I did and that is go on Flyer talk and learn the system.  Invest some time and energy because thats what it takes.  There is no quick fix.

FInally, I would echo what has been said here before and that is unless you are flying for several hours, first class is generally not worth it.  OTOH, a 15-20 hour flight to Asia almost dictates at least business class if you intend to function when you get there.  Even an 8  hour flight to Europe is worth it, but going from Chicago to Milwaukee in first class is a waste of money


----------



## artringwald (Jan 8, 2013)

Last Feb when we flew Delta from MSP to Hawaii, I called two days before our departure and asked how much it would cost to upgrade to 1st class. It was only $150 each. Definitely worth it for a long flight. More airlines are offering comfort upgrades, which means more leg room and possibly wider seats. We did that on Iceland Air on a trip to London last June and two of the four connections were in the 1st class section, but without the free booze and fancy meals.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 8, 2013)

artringwald said:


> Last Feb when we flew Delta from MSP to Hawaii, I called two days before our departure and asked how much it would cost to upgrade to 1st class. It was only $150 each. Definitely worth it for a long flight. More airlines are offering comfort upgrades, which means more leg room and possibly wider seats. We did that on Iceland Air on a trip to London last June and two of the four connections were in the 1st class section, but without the free booze and fancy meals.



IcelandAir doesn't have a real first class; they're just like Delta and offer business and coach (and now a premium coach on some flights). There's a big difference, at least on long haul flights, between business and first.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 8, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> There's a big difference, at least on long haul flights, between business and first.



Definitely in price but depending on the airplane, it may or may not be much different. On some AA TATL flights Business is 6 across and others it's 4 just like first. It pays to check Seat Guru to see what the seating looks like. 

OTOH, the First Class Suites on the Airbus 380 on some middle Eastern Airlines and Singapore are unbelievable!

http://www.emirates.com/us/english/flying/our_fleet/emirates_a380/first_class/first_class.aspx

Cheers


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 8, 2013)

*OP???*

Catching up on TUG after 3 weeks away (1 t/s).  Guest OP hasn't returned to comment on everyone's helpful advice


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jan 8, 2013)

mthake said:


> So, we're considering upgrading to first class on future trips.  I do not have any points available.
> 
> What are the tricks to acquire first class tickets?



I am considering upgrading my car to a Ferrari and I do not have any extra cash available.

What are the tricks to acquire a brand new Ferrari?


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 9, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> I am considering upgrading my car to a Ferrari and I do not have any extra cash available.
> 
> What are the tricks to acquire a brand new Ferrari?



Send me your car and in a few months after you attend a timeshare presentation, I will send you a Ferrari. :hysterical:

Cheers


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 9, 2013)

FWIW - another perk for the frequent flyers is that if they are looking for volunteers to take a bump on an oversold flight, frequent flyers volunteers get taken ahead of non-FF volunteers.


----------



## amanda14 (Jan 10, 2013)

I am considering upgrading from my current older wife to a younger version/ Any advice on that?


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 10, 2013)

amanda14 said:


> I am considering upgrading from my current older wife to a younger version/ Any advice on that?


Get yourself a good lawyer.  That can be a very expensive upgrade.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 11, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Get yourself a good lawyer.  That can be a very expensive upgrade.




And you don't get FF miles. 

Cheers


----------

